# Post your state EMT patch



## titmouse (Feb 7, 2013)

I will start!


----------



## abckidsmom (Feb 7, 2013)

They may have made me a CL, but I still can't post pictures.  *Hangs head in shame.*


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Don't have a state EMT/Medic patch. Pretty sure everywhere in Cali uses county patches.


----------



## Wheel (Feb 7, 2013)

My company requires national registry, so that's the patch I wear (when I'm not in a polo)


----------



## rwik123 (Feb 7, 2013)

Defibrillation patch is obviously gone now, but the intermediate and paramedic remain the same.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 7, 2013)

And nobody wears these. We all wear NREMT paramedic patches.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 8, 2013)

Pic is a little fuzzy. Medic patch looks exactly the same aside from "EMT" being replaced with "Paramedic".


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 8, 2013)

All three of my state patches. New Mexico is the prettiest.


----------



## SSwain (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## titmouse (Feb 9, 2013)

Pretty neat! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## titmouse (Feb 9, 2013)

The Oklahoma one is nice!


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 9, 2013)

Still waiting for them to get rid of the "EMT" within the state outline...







(And since you specifically said "EMT", here's one for the Basics... hence red patch / blue patch)


----------



## Clare (Feb 9, 2013)

By comparison I guess ours are quite plain 






The patch is the same but it will either say Emergency Medical Technician, Paramedic or Intensive Care Paramedic depending upon the level.  

An Intensive Care Paramedic will have a silver stripe on the epaulettes.


----------



## epipusher (Feb 9, 2013)

I work in both states:






best one I could find for Iowa





Neither uniform requires them.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 9, 2013)

Don't think Nevada has a patch. Not one that I've seen at least. 

We wear company patches bilaterally then have our level on the front of our shirt, either embroidered under our name or a metal name plate for new hires.


----------



## AGill01 (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## NJEMT95 (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## medictinysc (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 9, 2013)

firefite said:


> Don't have a state EMT/Medic patch. Pretty sure everywhere in Cali uses county patches.



I actually own two of the state EMT patches. They're used locally in my area at least by the privates (i.e.: AMR and Pro-Transport-1).


----------



## emt11 (Feb 9, 2013)

This is Georgia's. For medics, the EMT is replaced with PARAMEDIC


----------



## fast65 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## DeepFreeze (Feb 10, 2013)

*Ma emt*






Here is the MA emt patch, if you're a medic, just add a "Paramedic" rocker over the patch


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 10, 2013)

This is the Maine state patch. The basic and intermediate are the same ...... Only saying basic or intermediate.


----------



## Outbac1 (Feb 10, 2013)

All paramedics, PCP, ICP, ACP, wear the same,


----------



## bahnrokt (Feb 11, 2013)

New York's patch.  But I never see it worn by any agency or private company. 





Whackers love it because it looks a lot like the NYS Trooper Patch.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 11, 2013)

Don't have a picture but NM still looks the best of any I ever had.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 11, 2013)

fast65 said:


>



+1 me likes


----------



## DeepFreeze (Feb 11, 2013)

bahnrokt said:


> New York's patch.  But I never see it worn by any agency or private company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HA! funny you mention that, all the "wackers" or to use their local saying "buffs" from Long Island that I've met love/wear that patch, now I know why.


----------



## Eddie2170 (Feb 12, 2013)

bahnrokt said:


> New York's patch.  But I never see it worn by any agency or private company.
> 
> Whackers love it because it looks a lot like the NYS Trooper Patch.



Really? All the agencies by me, paid and volunteer have that on once sleeve and an agency patch on the other arm. 

And I never noticed how similar it is to the Trooper patch

Another thing is how it can have so many different levels of certification on the patch, instead of just having one or 2 generic patches for NYS EMS


----------

